# Tbg southern zone hunt



## sawtooth (Dec 12, 2017)

Alright people, the time is almost on us again. I look forward to this hunt every single year- This hunt is where I was first exposed to the fine people of the TBG. The date for this year is January 19-21, 2018.  I plan to be there from the 17th until the 21st. Chickasawhatchee WMA- Mudd creek campground.  This is always a great time and a fun hunt. Who knows how the weather will act- it's always crazy, so bring your bathing suits AND your coveralls! Please make plans to attend. Please contact me with any questions .  I look forward to seeing everybody there!!!!

Dendy C. 
TBG Southern Zone REP.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 12, 2017)

See y'all there. I will also be out there the weekend before trying to see if the rifle quota hunters left any deer. Pigs are plentiful as always, been hunting them some in between the quota hunts and getting on a lot of pigs almost everytime.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 12, 2017)

Just bought me some new hip waders yesterday just for this hunt. It has been a few years since I have made it and am really looking for to it and seeing some of my southern brethren I have not seen in a long time.


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 12, 2017)

Gonna try real hard to get there this time. My huntin time's been way to limited this year. Need some swamp time.


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 12, 2017)

On the schedule.  Hoping to make this one.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 12, 2017)

Since the archery season ends there on Jan 14th this will be a hog only hunt?


----------



## beaulesye10 (Dec 12, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Since the archery season ends there on Jan 14th this will be a hog only hunt?



Yes


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 12, 2017)

I have to go to Rochester NY for a training class that week. So I will be following what ever y'all post and wishing that I was there. Good luck to everyone that comes. Y'all will have a good time that I am sure of.


----------



## EJC (Dec 12, 2017)

I’m hoping to be there, on vacation that week. Never made one of these hunts, nor a TBG member, but looking to get more involved. Sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 12, 2017)

Al33 said:


> Just bought me some new hip waders yesterday just for this hunt. It has been a few years since I have made it and am really looking for to it and seeing some of my southern brethren I have not seen in a long time.



Like ole times!!! Can't wait to see ya Al.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 12, 2017)

planning on making this one again this year, last year was nice and i enjoyed the company and the hunting.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 13, 2017)

Hope to squeeze out a few days during the week, always a good time.


----------



## chrisharper (Dec 13, 2017)

Looking forward to it. I'll see y'all there.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Dec 13, 2017)

I’ll be there the week before hunting deer. I’ll try to make the 10 minute drive from the house to see you guys and chase the pigs, Always a good time there.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 17, 2017)

Got it in the plans.


----------



## devolve (Dec 17, 2017)

planning on being there myself


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm taking off the 18th and 19th and headed down the afternoon of the 17th. Started getting my tent stuff together last night.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 22, 2017)

Allen Oliver said:


> I have to go to Rochester NY for a training class that week. So I will be following what ever y'all post and wishing that I was there. Good luck to everyone that comes. Y'all will have a good time that I am sure of.



Ny u Gina stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 28, 2017)

Gettin close!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in if I don't get shot down. Gonna pack this weekend, Item #1 Buddy Heater! Should roll in Wednesday. Weather looking pretty good.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 13, 2018)

Haven't been to any traditional get togethers in awhile. Unless something drastic happens I should be there late Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 14, 2018)

It's almost time!!! The weather is going to be just right. Bring sharp broadheads and your long-handles, it might get a tad cool. I was just there last weekend and the water levels are not too bad. We've had rain in the last week, but not a lot of it. There should be a lot of huntable dirt that was underwater last year. If anybody has any queries, direct them toward me.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 15, 2018)

Y'all have a great time and stick it to one for me!  It seems like the Gov't has different plans for me in the form of work all week.  I was hoping to make it.  Shoot straight!


----------



## Clipper (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks like the weather will be bearable so I am planning on coming, if it doesn't get any colder than predicted.  Should be down early Thursday morning. Looking forward to hunting the swamps again and seeing good friends.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Jan 17, 2018)

You guys be carful coming down today. Decent amount of snow on the ground and could ice if forecasters are correct.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 17, 2018)

Makes me sick to miss this one but got daddy duty this weekend.  Wife works all weekend.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 17, 2018)

Not going to make it down today, but I’ll be there tomorrow.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 18, 2018)

Cold. Very cold.  Made it through the first night though. The pigs are in trouble when my fingers thaw out.


----------



## chrisharper (Jan 18, 2018)

sawtooth said:


> Cold. Very cold.  Made it through the first night though. The pigs are in trouble when my fingers thaw out.



I'll be there in a few hours, save some for me.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 18, 2018)

Big fire at night.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 19, 2018)

how has the hog hunting been going are you guys still there?


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 20, 2018)

Still here. Everybody has been on hogs. One of our group connected. The weather has gotten a little warmer and more comfortable. Everybody is having a fine time. Attendance is up this year.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 20, 2018)

Could not make it ,first I was sick, now car acting up. Post pictures later so I can see what fun I missed out on.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 20, 2018)

Funeral...


----------



## devolve (Jan 21, 2018)

sorry I couldn't make it yall, I really did want to be there. grandkids showed up Friday and just left. family comes first!

looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 21, 2018)

Just got home.  Got on a few pigs, but couldn't get close enough for a shot. Met some new folks and had a great time. Thanks Dendy for setting this up. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 21, 2018)

I had  a blast. This was the best turnout in a few years. great hunt! I believe everybody at least SAW some pigs, but funky wind and super dry conditions made stalking tough. There were a couple arrows that saw some action. I'll let the guys that shot them tell those stories. All in all- a great time! Thanks to everybody that turned out. Can't wait to do it again. I'm hoping that Chris Harper will post up a couple pictures.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 21, 2018)

It was a fun weekend for sure. I got REALLY close to 4 pigs Friday afternoon, but in some crazy thick brush. I tried to wait em out, and it nearly worked. But when your that close you better get it done cause the wind will eventually shift. And it did. .. I walked some pretty woods and saw game more than once. Sat around a big fire with some fine fellows. It was really a good time. Except....... I need a better sleeping bag.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 21, 2018)

I love hunting Chickasawhatchee and look forward to this hunt every year.  I got to sink my Muck boots in swamp mud and hunted over good sign for 3 days.  I love it when you are deep in a swamp right before dark and a hoot owl sounds off.  We had some good campfires and good tales.  Thanks, Dendy for hosting this hunt and especially for the firewood.  I think we burnt close to half a cord trying to stay warm.


----------



## Buck E. (Jan 22, 2018)

Had a great time .  What a bunch of awesome dudes with sticks.  They can diffinately shoot ,  they wore me out on the target at camp.  Stuck a big sow and tracked her for 600 yds thru the swamp after dark before we lost her in the water.  One hole and one lung just dont work.  Good shot placement for a 24yd shot though.    Look foward to some more of these.  Thanks Dendy.


----------



## wag03 (Jan 22, 2018)

I hope you had a better roommate this trip. Lol


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 22, 2018)

Great time for sure, enjoyed meeting new folks and look foreword to next year!


----------



## chrisharper (Jan 22, 2018)

This hunt was a blast! Seems like everyone got on pigs and had a good time. I finally met some folks that I have talked to either on here or on the phone, so that was awesome.












There were plenty of close encounters and a couple shots fired! I got on pigs every time I went out. Sometimes it took a good bit of walking, but they were in there. It was hard hunting with everything being so dry. Getting close was a real challenge. I snuck up on a few deer that I was able to get on video, with the matriarch doe coming within 18 yards before blowing and flagging out. Another time I thought I was on pigs, but it ended up being an armadillo. I did what any sensible person would have done that wasted 20 minutes trying to get on top of pigs would have done and finished the stalk and touched it to scare the mess out of it. Got that one on video too.  Saturday morning it seemed like I was in pigs the entire time I was in the woods. Flung an arrow into one and tracked blood for over an hour, but alas, the shot wasn't deadly. Pretty sure I hit it smack dead in the shoulder. There were pigs moving all over the place while I was tracking but the area was so thick, I couldn't even consider shooting.






I'm thankful for all the hospitality that was shown around camp and all the stories that were exchanged. I really look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2018)

I haven't finished unpacking for this trip that I didn't make. Hate I missed it but it worked out for the best, have been sick with bronchitis. Thanks for all the reports, I sure enjoyed reading about it!! Maybe next year if my 70 year old body is able.


----------



## Jim little (Feb 1, 2018)

I finely got logged in. I really enjoyed this hunt and saw some old friends and meet some new saw some hogs and put a stalk on them but no shot opportunity thanks Dendy for setting up this hunt it was great Jim little


----------



## RPM (Feb 2, 2018)

Al, Hope your doing well now.


----------

